# Looking for Lemax Spooky Town List



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea, I had been looking for one too and happened across this one from lemax-spookytown.com. Can't find the link from within their website, found it googling.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi & welcome to the forum. Please feel free to introduce yourself in the Member Introduction section!

I've never seen a master list of all Lemax products. I've used this site as a source for things that have been issued back to 2006 (click the year, then "Spooky Town"). Don't have great google-fu, but if you type in "Lemax 2003" (or whatever year your're interested in), you might be able to come up with some sources. Hopefully maybe another member has better links. Hope that helps!


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Here is a complete list from 2000 - 2009 (not including Michael's exclusives) courtesy of buildingnewworlds.net.
Spooky Town 200- 2009


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Go to this site http://lemax-spookytown.com/?gclid=CMXi_JnWz6oCFUID2godIkz21A 
and under the "odds and ends" tab there is a link to the checklist updated through 2010.


----------



## ziggit2000 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------

